# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển kĩ sư thiết kế vỏ connector

## Nghiêm ZTũnz

1. YÊU CẦU:
– Tốt nghiệp Cao đẳng, Đại Học ngành cơ khí chế tạo
– Biết sử dụng phần mềm: PRO.E / CREO
– Yêu cầu kinh nghiệm: 2 năm trở lên
– Người có trách nhiệm cao, trung thực, linh hoạt,…
2. NỘI DUNG CÔNG VIỆC:
– Thiết kế vỏ, đầu nối connector
3. NƠI LÀM VIỆC: TPHCM
4. THỜI GIAN LÀM VIỆC:
– Thời gian làm việc: 8h – 17h
– Ngày nghỉ theo lịch của nhà nước và công ty quy định
5. LƯƠNG/ CHẾ ĐỘ:
MEMBER( không yêu cầu tiếng nhật) 600-800 USD/ tháng
– Trợ cấp đi lại
..................................................  ...........................
Ứng viên có nhu cầu, xin vui lòng liên hệ và gửi CV tiếng NHẬT VÀ TIENG ANH, về địa chỉ mail
Mr.nghiem - Executive
Tel: 0984200790

----------


## Tkakashi Kawano

> 1. YÊU CẦU:
> – Tốt nghiệp Cao đẳng, Đại Học ngành cơ khí chế tạo
> – Biết sử dụng phần mềm: PRO.E / CREO
> – Yêu cầu kinh nghiệm: 2 năm trở lên
> – Người có trách nhiệm cao, trung thực, linh hoạt,…
> 2. NỘI DUNG CÔNG VIỆC:
> – Thiết kế vỏ, đầu nối connector
> 3. NƠI LÀM VIỆC: TPHCM
> 4. THỜI GIAN LÀM VIỆC:
> ...


hcm o quận nào vậy

----------


## Tkakashi Kawano

quận bình thạnh
bạn thắc mắc gi cmt sdt bên mình sẽ có ng liên hệ

----------

